# Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Covered Hopper



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Covered Hopper "signed" by most of those attending... 

The last of a kind..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE: Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Gondola*

That car looks full Stan - very nice of you!! 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Gondola*

Boy Stan, thats some "GONDOLA".


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Gondola*

Looks great Stan, thanks for the effort of making it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's 10th Anniversary Commemorative Gondola*

Yeah, Paul..... Sure screwed that up... Should have been "Covered Hopper". 

Maybe I can get a kind hearted moderator to change it now that the editing time has passed....









Thanks, JJ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HE HE HE HE


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Commemorates 10 years of a great time. I will sure miss it a LOT. Nice to see all the people you know from online and attach a face to those 'handles' many use online. It was also a great learning experience. Marty and Carrie were great for doing this, a LOT of hard work, but they gained a lot of friends from it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Woow what a surprise... LOL. Stan always does a very nice job. thank you so much.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be at Mead's on Thurday, Marty.... Enjoy.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dupe post...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Berry berry nice....


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome momento ! 

Perfect for a personal initiative promoting model railroading that kept on going 'n growing . . . . .


----------

